# Cueballs' Jag XKR



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

With permission from Cueball I would like to show you some progress from the audio upgrade to his lovely XKR :thumb:

The plan is to keep the car very OE but make a vast improvement over the original spec audio - which to be honest is fairly dung.

I dont want to give away too much as I'm sure the final pics will show what we've done but here are a few of the 'taking it apart images'

Cueball - if the words 'taking it apart' scare you then look away now :wave:

standard head unit










standard doors










boot showing oem changer etc;










shelf before we start










shelf from inside boot - all ready for subwoofer installation










Next (once I run out and get the camera from the car) the strip out commences :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bring it on!!

I am feeling brave (since I am not actually seeing it in the flesh... or bare metal) :lol:

There is going to be loads of work for everything to look OE.... but I am sure that the sound quality will be 100% better!

Thanks for all your hard work... even the scary parts!

:thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Stripped!*

Here we go then

Rear bench removed and shelf also gone










A 10" sub sitting in place to gauge sizes and check for depth etc;










Not much room for a 'standard' depth sub. We are not using this subwoofer just using it to sample size etc;










Door panels removed revealing standard inner skin etc;










Speaker aperature










Standard speaker



















Standard tweet










Templating up the Focal K2 mid to check for clearance etc;










Front door sound deadened



















MDF collars for components prepped and ready to go on










As long as Cueball can take it I'll continue as we go along tomorrow night :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Starting off well..... 

Not very much room in the rear shelf, but I am sure you have a plan (a cunning plan even!) for that....

I like the look of the speakers, almost a shame to have them covered, but standard looking it must be!! :lol:

I'll look forward to the next instalment...almost as much as actually hearing it!

:thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Pics*

Thats the problem with a stealthy install - there wont be too many cool finished pics as it will all be hidden (well except a couple of nice wee touches in boot) but it will definately sound brill :thumb:

Glad you like it :thumb:

By the end of tomorrow we will be well under way to completion


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

n*ice* :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Coming along nicely :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

My exact thoughts as I started to read the thread.. I hope since he has all the seats and doors apart, he installs sound deadening. Good to see. Lovely car also.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

its looking good 
i still want two jackhammers in my volvo !
haha or as the cueball would say to me 
"just get your licence first"
cant wait to hear it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yip:

Get your licence FIRST!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Keep um coming :thumb:, looks like it could be make a great difference.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Keep um coming :thumb:, looks like it could be make a great difference.


Hopfully Iain will be alone soon to post up some more...car will be ready very soon, and I will be picking it up on Saturday (hopefully!)

and be deaf by Sunday, no doubt!

:thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah it will make a massive difference:driver:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Done!!*

It's done - well nearly.

Would have been finished yesterday if we hadn't been waiting for a couple of parts to arrive.

Really happy with how it looks - we just need to spend the day setting it up tomorrow :doublesho

I don't want to show any more pictures until Cueball has collected it - I am sure once he has it back he will allow me to post some more. As said in previous posts it is all very subtle so wont be too exciting picture wise but we are happy as we have met our customers requirements which is our main objective.

We have our Mini World photo shoot tomorrow so we'll be kept busy with that but I will set aside plenty of time to set up the XKR and then get it washed and hoovered ready for collection ....... now where's that ropey old grit ridden sponge!!

As if................................................. :devil:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the new head unit is something I need to see in person....

even though, hopefully, it will not look any different (but really different as the same time) to the OE!!! :lol:

If a sponge goes anywhere near my car...........

I'll give you a shout later on about collecting it, either to day or tomorrow depending on how the morning pans out....

Cheers!

:thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

i start work at 11 on sunday if you want to drop me off haha:tumbleweed:


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

What are going to do for a sub cover on the parcel shelf?

Whan I fitted a 10" sub in my XKR, I got the Jag part from the Permium Audio system - cost £26 from Jag dealer and matches back shelf fabric perfectly for a stealthy install...

David


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

BestGear said:


> What are going to do for a sub cover on the parcel shelf?
> 
> Whan I fitted a 10" sub in my XKR, I got the Jag part from the Permium Audio system - cost £26 from Jag dealer and matches back shelf fabric perfectly for a stealthy install...
> 
> David


We have got fabric to cover it... not from Jaguar, but is still a good match..

(I hope....as I have not actually seen it yet :lol

Do you still have the XKR David?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry about the 'Holy thread resurrection batman' but I've fallen in love with the XK8/XKR recently and came across this thread. As I was reading I was thinking 'can't wait to see it finished' and knowing it's a thread from 2 years ago obviously the finished pics will be there but alas no... 

...where's the finished pics?

Before anyone asks I know I can't afford one at the moment but promised the wife she'd have a tasty cabrio before kids come along so I reckon I've got 2 years to save up then chop in her Lexus for an XK8/XKR.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's finished and I'm also pretty sure that this very car could be yours in exchange for money.

I agree that the CB owes us some finished pics though. :lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

grantwils said:


> Sorry about the 'Holy thread resurrection batman' but I've fallen in love with the XK8/XKR recently and came across this thread. As I was reading I was thinking 'can't wait to see it finished' and knowing it's a thread from 2 years ago obviously the finished pics will be there but alas no...
> 
> ...where's the finished pics?
> 
> Before anyone asks I know I can't afford one at the moment but promised the wife she'd have a tasty cabrio before kids come along so I reckon I've got 2 years to save up then chop in her Lexus for an XK8/XKR.





Gruffs said:


> I'm pretty sure it's finished and I'm also pretty sure that this very car could be yours in exchange for money.
> 
> I agree that the CB owes us some finished pics though. :lol::lol:


It has been finished for a few years now! :lol:

AA done a great job, can't fault their work, but if you have seen any XKR, then you have seen mine, with the exception of the maple wood (very rare) and I now have a leather parcel shelf...

Everything else is in its standard places, so actually looks like nothing has been done....

I dare say it cost me extra, and gave the guys a few headaches...but I could not waste the inside with speakers everywhere...

and Gruffs is correct, she is up for sale at the moment..well she would be, if I could find something to replace her with...very much a love/hate relationship we have! :wall::wall:

To show you what I mean, you have some before pictures in this thread, and here are a few after ALL the work has been done (taken from my showroom thread):



















Not a trace of a powerful, bespoke sound system to mess up that lovely place to sit! :lol:

You can just about make out the Becker head unit, with the leather surround that was made to blend in...that, and the colour coded rear shelf are really the only two bits that you can see.... the rest however, you can hear and feel! 

I have also put up a post in the car diary here if you are serious about getting one Grant, there are a few things you really need to know! 

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunner, the Harmon Kardon sub woofer in the rover runs full width and does loose a lot of boot space...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im getting cueballs for free... he promised


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
You keep telling yourself that...:lol::lol:


----------

